
Nobody wants a used electric vehicle in China, unless it’s a Tesla - lawrenceyan
https://qz.com/1710285/the-fledgling-market-for-used-evs-in-china-is-all-about-tesla/
======
ryzvonusef
A Tesla’s residual value—basically the future value of a car after a certain
amount of use—at one year is more than 70% of its original price, far higher
than the value of any Chinese EV model at the same mark, according to an
August report from a Chinese automobile industry group studying leasing and
resales.

“Except for a Tesla, we won’t take any other pure battery car,” a Beijing-
based second-hand dealer told auto blog gasgoo in August.

~~~
ryzvonusef
Ma said Tesla stands out in the second-hand market for this very reason,
because it has developed a clear standard for pricing and inspecting its used
cars, which are often still covered by warranties (link in Chinese).

